# Midnight Milkers January kidding!



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi!! Wanted to post our breedings and some pics just for fun, as well as follow up on the post with what each doe had! We bred 6 does to kid in January and I’m so excited for these kids! I’ll jump right into it:

Wishful Thinking X Watch Me Outshine 

Wish was our 5th lo place SR yearling at nationals this year, as well as a member of the 2nd place jr get of sire! She has gone 3x grand champion and 1x best in show. Outshine is the full brother to the 2019 national show Best Nubian udder, Blissberry Rain or Shine ️ we are keeping first daughter from this one!









Wish








Outshine 

Next up: She’s like the wind X Watch Me Outshine 

Windy is a granddaughter to the 2019 National best Nubian udder, and her dam became an Elite doe as a yearling Milker! We are breeding her to Outshine, full brother to the 2019 Best Nubian udder for a strong linebreeding on that doe! Windy will be a FF 2yo 









Windy as a dry yearling (she’s got her ears flared lol) 








Outshine 

Third breeding: I see Fire X Reno 

“Ember” is a really fancy yearling, who was born late July last year. She has gone 2x grand champion this year and then went on to take 16th place JR Yearling at nationals this year! We are breeding her to our Senior buck, Reno, who’s Littermate was 3rd place kid at the 2019 nationals. His daughters took 2x reserve champion and 1st place jr get of sire at our state fair in September! 








I see Fire or “ember” 








Reno 

Fourth breeding: Misty Morning X amen Ra 

Misty was also a later born kid last year, but has had a great dry year in the show ring! She has gone 2x reserve champion, 1x grand and 1x best in show! She then joined our small group to the national show and was the 10th place jr yearling! She is bred to our Senior buck, Amen-Ra who is the son of SGCH Blissberry RH Vallelujah who has appraised twice as EEEE 93, which is rare for Nubians! She has also been 2x national show to total performer. 









Misty 








I don’t have a pic of Ra, so here’s his dam! 

Fifth breeding: Bonfyre X Reno 

Bonfyre is the dam to ember above, and she is a gorgeous doe! She was dried off early this year after mastitis but we are hoping to get her in the show ring this year. We are breeding her to our Senior buck, Reno, who’s Littermate was 3rd place kid at the 2019 nationals. His daughters took 2x reserve champion and 1st place jr get of sire at our state fair in September! We are breeding her to both ember and bonfyre to hopefully get some really consistent kids. 









Bonfyre 








Reno 

Let me know what you all think of our breedings! We are very excited ️


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

So interesting to see all your different goats! I’m new to showing and what all the placements and terms mean, but it looks like so much fun. You seriously have some gorgeous goats here, good luck with kidding!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Your goats look amazing!!! I cant wait to see the new kiddos. 😍😍😍


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Your goats look awesome! And that’s same here. Can’t wait to see the kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I think both your goats and breeding plans look outstanding!! Can't wait to see the kids you get! 🤩


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes! I hope January is not too ugly and that you have happy and healthy babies and dams! Can’t wait to see those pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto on that.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> Best wishes! I hope January is not too ugly and that you have happy and healthy babies and dams! Can’t wait to see those pics!


We pen breed all our does so we know each and kidding days and then pull all our kids. They are kept inside their first two weeks And then they are kept in a Heated barn until they it warms up! This is the first year we have started breeding for January kidding, but we did February kiddings this year and loved it. Our kids grew so much better because there was no parasites to worry about early in the year. We also bred for early because all our does kidding in January are first fresheners so we can decide who needs to find new homes before show season. We are super excited to see some kids though!


















These are two of our February kids we got this year and they both grew so well and have both taken 1st place and reserve champion wins ️


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone!! We are super excited!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I really love that second Feb kid in the post above (with the blaze on her face). Beautiful!! You will have some gorgeous babies!


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

We did a couple of ultrasounds on the first group… looks like I’ll be expecting lots of kids!  this is three separate does, the others all showed 2-3 kids!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Looks like you will be very busy! Hope everything goes well. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😃


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

BABIES SOON!!! 🤩️







we have 4 does who look like they’ll go today, 2 are still holding out pretty good. So so excited!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Ugh - so excited for you!!! Its in the single digits here today, I hope your weather is not ugly and all goes smoothly. Can't wait to see those gorgeous baby pics and happy proud mamas!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hooray! Prayers for easy kiddings and gorgeous babies!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any babies yet? @Kbarson


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok! Whew - long day. We had the following does kid:

Blissberry Shes Like the Wind X Blissberry Watch Me Outshine: twin bucks 

Blissberry LT Bonfyre X Blissberry AC Reno: 2 bucks 1 doe 

Azazel Misty Morning X Blissberry LT Amen-Ra: 1 buck 

MDNT GC I See Fire X Blissberry AC Reno: 1 buck 1 doe 

Blissberry Never Say Never X Blissberry AC Reno: 1 doe 

Blissberry RH Vallalily X Blissberry AC Reno : 1 doe 

It has been a loooonnngggg day! So grateful for healthy and happy babies but would’ve liked a few less balls  we are so excited to have babies again!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are adorable! Congratulations on healthy babies. How are the mamas doing?


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh my goodness, congratulations! Look at all of those gorgeous little faces! And a proud Mom too. You had a lot of singlets today - did anyone give you any trouble kidding? 

(Also maybe it's just me but I'm giggling to myself at the kids snugly in their individual Tupperware bins.)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So let me get this straight, you had ten kids born in one day?! Such cutie pies. Look at those ears!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That doe looks super proud in that second picture. 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! That’s a lot! I bet your wore out. Definitely a good days work though!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats!! They are adorable! And what a day!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

We are so very wore out! We still have one doe we are waiting on… Lily kidded 6 days early so she was a surprise! Mommas are all doing great, healthy and LOUD! Lol. Here’s some pics we took for our Facebook page!








MDNT RN Finding Neverland 









MDNT RN Stargazer 









MDNT RN Step into the Light


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That little Stargazer looks like he/she is smiling. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

